
Apple will require HTTPS connections for iOS apps by the end of 2016 - dingdongding
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/14/apple-will-require-https-connections-for-ios-apps-by-the-end-of-2016/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
ytch
Luckily we have Let's Encrypt now.

